# Old,congealed,glue



## deepwoods (Aug 23, 2004)

Greetings All,  Any suggestions as to what to use to loosen up a large lump of congealed glue inside an old whiskey cylinder?  I filled it with vineger and and let it sit a couple of   days and it hasnt loosened up at all.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi deepwoods,
  Sounds like you have some tough glue there !
 You might try some fingernail polish remover with acetone ...... It will eat repairs made of epoxy on bottles.......so it may work on your glue .  
    Hope this helps , Brian


----------



## deepwoods (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Brian, Ill give the acetone a shot - have a good one.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll second Acetone [] , it's the first thing I use for any UFL's (Unidentified Foreign Lumps [] ) in bottles, if it's not doing anything after a week try any solvent you can get your hands on.  Petrol (gas),  Toluene, Hoppes gun cleaner and any of the other solvent based bore cleaners will all dissolve a big range of things that may be in your glue.


----------



## Tandy (Aug 24, 2004)

[X(]  Hi deepwoods. In principle, I agree with Irish, but having seen the word Toluene, I would  add a word of warning - Toluene, while a good solvent, is a dangerous substance. See either of these URL's:

 http://www.jtbaker.com/msds/englishhtml/t3913.htm

 http://www.mapl.com/msds/msds/157mar019.html

 or others.


----------



## medbottle (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi deepwoods.  Before you try any organic solvents, try ammonia.  Let it soak for a few days to a week.  I've had good luck with it.  I know its hard to wait that long, but its safer than the solvents.  Of course, the fumes will certainly clear your sinuses, and you don't want to mix it with any other cleaners.


----------



## David E (Oct 21, 2004)

At a Home Depot type store (Hardwood) you can buy a bottle of GU-Gone. It is best to remove such on outside unless you can to the glob on the inside, as you would not want to use it all at once, because of the expence.
 Dave


----------



## Maine Digger (Oct 21, 2004)

What ever happened to Listerine!!!![8D]


----------



## deepwoods (Oct 22, 2004)

Actually,I threw the bottle away back in August. lol - just kidding - I stowed it away still   wth vinager and will probobly use one or more of the suggestions. Thanks again everyone.


----------

